# Alfalfa Pellets vs. Beet Pulp Pellets



## aubaub12 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have seen a lot of discussions about beet pulp pellets vs. alfalfa pellets. Can anyone tell me more information about these products individually and which is better overall? Thanks in advance! inkunicorn:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_You feed these products for specific reasons..._

Alfalfa and beet pulp do very different things. 
Alfalfa is high in protein, which is great for muscle mass. 
Beet pulp is a high-energy fibre, and excess energy will put on fat weight.
Ideally, you need both if you are looking to put weight on a horse....
Or you need a specific one for a specific issue....

Today, many manufactured "feeds" contain beet pulp in some amount.
There are pros and cons to feeding any "feed"....you need to do some real research and understand what it is you will achieve by putting any excess product in your horses diet.

_One is not better than the other_... they_* are*_ different products and can give different results....hence needing to know and understand why you feed certain things and why to stay away from others.

Here are 2 articles, simple in their writing to help you to understand the differences..._I hope._
_Beet Pulp
Alfalfa Pellets for Horses
:runninghorse2:...
jmo...

_


----------

